# Energy drinks, should they be regulated or not?



## Darkwing (Feb 14, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110214/ap_on_he_me/us_med_energy_drinks#mwpphu-container 

IMO, regulating energy drinks is a dumb idea. 

This is what frustrates me about politics, they ALWAYS blame the videogame/drink/book/gun/drug/TV show/etc. and NOT the person or their parents. 

My point is, the government should stop babysitting for lazy ass parents, and leave the parenting to the parents. 


So what are your thoughts concerning energy drinks? Should they be regulated or not?


----------



## Icky (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, I agree that the newspapers and politicians blaming everything else for teenage problems.

But energy drinks are fucking awful for you :l


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2011)

Taste terrible
Are terrible for you
Cost upwards to $3 per can

Why the hell would anyone buy them??


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 14, 2011)

Regulated?

How am I supposed to have my Jaeger bombs if they start regulating Red Bull?


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 14, 2011)

I can understand not selling them to, say, a ten-year-old. That's asking for trouble. But doing shit like carding people for them is a bit much.
I dig me a redbull now, dammit op.


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2011)

Any drink that comes with a warning label on the side of the can should probably be regulated.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2011)

No, they shouldn't be regulated any more than they already are as a food/drink.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 14, 2011)

I say dont regulate them, because they'll end up an even bigger problem if that happens.

The only people that are buying them is 13,14,and 15 year olds, anyways.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 14, 2011)

"WARNING: This message is for the people who are too stupid to recognize  the obvious. This product does not contain cocaine(duh). This product  is not intended to be an alternative to an illicit street drug, and  anyone who thinks otherwise is an idiot."

I am lol.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocaine_(drink)#cite_note-1


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 14, 2011)

Energy drinks shouldn't be regulated....

Along with Coffee, Sugar imports (what drives the prices and profits for American sugar growers up... aka, the reason American sodas use corn syrup and taste so bad), Automobiles (like the European vehicles that "don't meet American specs". I want to own a Citroen or a Peugot without spending boatloads of money), USDA approved foods and meats (which still normally contain things like e-coli, anyways), Pharmaceuticals (aka, the reason so many Americans go to Mexico for healthcare purposes), Small businesses, and International trade (No Mexican trucks are allowed into the United States, thanks to lobbying by the Teamsters who have deemed the Mexican truck drivers as being "inferior" and "dirty").


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2011)

I will say though, it depends more on the energy drink I guess. Because Amp isn't nearly as bad for you as Monster or Four Loko. That stuff would probably kill you if you drank one of those tall cans in one sitting. Red Bull I don't think is even as bad as either of those.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 14, 2011)

FIVE HOUR ENERGY.

Screw the gov'ment if they take them away from me. I NEED THEM TO STAY UP AND WORKKKK.


----------



## LLiz (Feb 14, 2011)

Energy drinks taste nice, but they are pretty bad for you. 
I think if they want to avoid regulation then they need to regulate themselves a little. Usually they end up with themselves to blame because they go crazy trying to sell their products and eventually they push it too far. 

I don't really know about America, but in Australia I remember several cases where they've gotten in trouble for making claims that are false or misleading, so I think they regulate their advertising and they regulate the 'claims' that the energy drinks make but there is no regulation as such for energy drinks besides the fact that caffeine is treated as a food additive here (which it generally isn't overseas). 

My favourite thing was that Coca-Cola tried to market an energy drink here called 'Mother' which ended up totally flopping, and they pulled it from the market. Of course Coca-Cola being Coca-Cola, they didn't quit, relaunched the drink again, and their whole re-launch claim was based around the fact that their first version of 'Mother' sucked and that their new version is the bee's knees. I really don't think that worked either, in the end I think what worked for them is that they just continued to stock the drink in their fridges that they have in almost every food shop and eventually it reached the point that people were blindly buying it, so today its quite popular.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 14, 2011)

Shouldn't be regulated.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe put a sticker on all energy drink cans/bottles saying "If you're drinking this for any other reasons than to pull an all-nighter and cram for a test, or to keep from slipping into a coma on the job, you're a fucking idiot."

Otherwise, leave them be.  As long as they play by the same rules all the other foods and drinks play by already, who gives a fuck?


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I'm kinda 50-50 about it, parents should be more responsible but there should be at least some minor regulations in the stores when selling them to kids, kinda like asking for ID.



Icky said:


> But energy drinks are fucking awful for you :l



I know from first hand experience...one time  I drank at least 6-8 energy drinks at once back in high school before P.E (being the idiot I was), the energy rush I got from that was making me shake like crazy, but I can tell you this, I out ran the fastest person when we had in our class when we had to run at least a mile. Mind you I was a pretty chunky kid back then and everyone was looking at me like they just witnessed a flying pig shitting out a rainbow. It wasn't until the next day that I started feeling all the soreness...even worse was when a week or so later the right side of my chest began to tighten and kinda had heart palpitations. Shit is not fun at all. All cause I wanted to be a bit faster than I usually was.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 14, 2011)

Xenke said:


> FIVE HOUR ENERGY.
> 
> Screw the gov'ment if they take them away from me. I NEED THEM TO STAY UP AND WORKKKK.


 
Mix Five Hour Energy and some 151 in a double-shot shotglass. 

WIN EVERYTHING FOREVER.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 14, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Maybe put a sticker on all energy drink cans/bottles saying "If you're drinking this for any other reasons than to pull an all-nighter and cram for a test, or to keep from slipping into a coma on the job, you're a fucking idiot."
> 
> Otherwise, leave them be.  As long as they play by the same rules all the other foods and drinks play by already, who gives a fuck?


 
Maybe add a skull and crossbones to it.

Edit: I want some Brawndo now.  I want to win at YELLING!


----------



## Nylak (Feb 14, 2011)

No.  No more than coffee should.

Also, Five Hour Energy is a fucking waste of money.  Unless you've never had caffeine before, it's basically a placebo, since all it contains are B vitamins (which in that form are useless to you unless you haven't eaten ANYTHING for days), taurine (cinically proven to not effect energy or alertness levels), lots of salt, various amino acids (all of which, again, you should already have an excess of if you're eating any semblance of a normal diet), and a comparably small amount of caffeine (~75 mg, less than an average cup of coffee from Starbucks).

You cannot hurt yourself with this fancy water.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Maybe add a skull and crossbones to it.


 
That would increase the appeal to retarded teenagers by a hundredfold.


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2011)

Xenke said:


> FIVE HOUR ENERGY.


 Is awful.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 14, 2011)

Willow said:


> I will say though, it depends more on the energy drink I guess. Because Amp isn't nearly as bad for you as Monster or Four Loko. That stuff would probably kill you if you drank one of those tall cans in one sitting. Red Bull I don't think is even as bad as either of those.


 
As a monster drinker, I'd disagree. 

I've never had a big can in one sitting, though, maybe drink half of it one day and the other half of it another day. When I drink monster I don't drink a ton of it in one sitting, never felt the need to, one can is good enough for me. 

As long as you're responsible in consuming it, you should have none, if not little health problems with energy drinks.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 14, 2011)

Tycho said:


> That would increase the appeal to retarded teenagers by a hundredfold.


 
That may be the intent.  :>


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2011)

One other thing that bugs me - did everyone all of a sudden become too much of a bunch of pussies to drink coffee?


----------



## Nylak (Feb 14, 2011)

Tycho said:


> One other thing that bugs me - did everyone all of a sudden become too much of a bunch of pussies to drink coffee?



I'm a pussy.  I hate coffee.  Too bitter.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 14, 2011)

SilverBehemoth said:


> I know from first hand experience...one time  I drank at least 6-8 energy drinks at once back in high school before P.E (being the idiot I was), the energy rush I got from that was making me shake like crazy, but I can tell you this, I out ran the fastest person when we had in our class when we had to run at least a mile. Mind you I was a pretty chunky kid back then and everyone was looking at me like they just witnessed a flying pig shitting out a rainbow. It wasn't until the next day that I started feeling all the soreness...even worse was when a week or so later the right side of my chest began to tighten and kinda had heart palpitations. Shit is not fun at all. All cause I wanted to be a bit faster than I usually was.


 
Nothing against you, but that's idiotic. 

But that's what happens when you take 6-8 drinks, lol. Read the can, it says only 3 cans per day, unfortunately though, a lot of people don't know how to read apparently =/


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 14, 2011)

Anything done too much is potentially harmful. Even drinking too much water. This is silly.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 14, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> Nothing against you, but that's idiotic.
> 
> But that's what happens when you take 6-8 drinks, lol. Read the can, it says only 3 cans per day, unfortunately though, a lot of people don't know how to read apparently =/


 
I know it was pretty stupid of me, and yeah I knew the dangers of what could happen (surprise surprise!), but seeing as I was pretty much a stupid teen back then... I didn't actually care what could happen. I was too focused on trying to be better,being too hard headed and competitive was two of my problems back then. Luckily I ended up quiting after that shit happened.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 14, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> Anything done too much is potentially harmful. Even drinking too much water. This is silly.


What the fuck? Drinking water is the best thing you can do for your body. It's rehydrating you while at the same time expelling toxins from their entire system and takes it to your bowels to be expelled.

Staying on topic, I hate energy drinks. Coffee's where it's at.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 14, 2011)

Tycho said:


> One other thing that bugs me - did everyone all of a sudden become too much of a bunch of pussies to drink coffee?



Coffee is for old people, maaaaaaaaaaaaaan.



Darkwing said:


> Nothing against you, but that's idiotic.
> 
> But that's what happens when you take 6-8 drinks, lol. Read the can, it says only 3 cans per day, unfortunately though, a lot of people don't know how to read apparently =/


 
Welcome to America.  Land of the pretty, moving pictures on boxes.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 14, 2011)

Tycho said:


> One other thing that bugs me - did everyone all of a sudden become too much of a bunch of pussies to drink coffee?


 
No. 

I drink coffee.

Black as the night.

I'm scoffed for it.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2011)

Nylak said:


> I'm a pussy.  I hate coffee.  Too bitter.


 
Cream and sugar.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 14, 2011)

Four Loko is larger than an Arizona can, Monster is 16oz. 

I regularly drink Lo/No-carb ones, and they're fine.

Also: Water is the most _neutral_ thing you can do for your body. It simply replaces what you lose (or bloats you), which is not technically a plus or minus.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 14, 2011)

Gaz said:


> What the fuck? Drinking water is the best thing you can do for your body. It's rehydrating you while at the same time expelling toxins from their entire system and takes it to your bowels to be expelled.
> 
> Staying on topic, I hate energy drinks. Coffee's where it's at.


 
It's called drowning.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 14, 2011)

If you can't control your intake of things, thats your fault.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 14, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Cream and sugar.


 
Then it's bitter AND full of sugar and fatty dairy substances.

The only time I ever enjoyed a "coffee" beverage was when my ex (a barista; irony) concocted a cinnamon dulce frappuchino for me. And then admitted it had no coffee in it. So I then gave up.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2011)

Nylak said:


> Then it's bitter AND full of sugar and fatty dairy substances.


 
*sigh*

NoDoz washed down with some lemonade, then.


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> As a monster drinker, I'd disagree.
> 
> I've never had a big can in one sitting, though, maybe drink half of it one day and the other half of it another day. When I drink monster I don't drink a ton of it in one sitting, never felt the need to, one can is good enough for me.
> 
> As long as you're responsible in consuming it, you should have none, if not little health problems with energy drinks.


The serving size is already like two servings in one of the big cans so I highly doubt it would.


----------



## Trance (Feb 14, 2011)

Regulated, no.  Just be responsible with them and take care of yourself.

It's not the government's job to make sure you don't kill yourself with soda.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 14, 2011)

If you drink enough in a short time, your over-caffeinated heart will explode and it will be your own damn fault for drinking that nasty stuff in the first place.


----------



## Oovie (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a Rockstar every few months, I like the taste and the buzz it gives you is amazing. I don't drink them commonly, don't even drink soda commonly either. I just view them as a special treat to have from time to time.


----------



## LLiz (Feb 14, 2011)

Oovie said:


> I have a Rockstar every few months, I like the taste and the buzz it gives you is amazing. I don't drink them commonly, don't even drink soda commonly either. I just view them as a special treat to have from time to time.


 
I do that too, when I drive up from Sydney to Newcastle (and back) I have a 'V' half way through... ahh that sweet sweet battery acid taste... gives me something to look forward to for the drive. 

I never have energy drinks at any other time, but I do have coffee which can also be nasty :S


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 14, 2011)

Tycho said:


> One other thing that bugs me - did everyone all of a sudden become too much of a bunch of pussies to drink coffee?


 I drink both.

If someone's stupid enough to get themselves in the hospital from drinking a case of energy drinks, that's their own damn fault.
And if a parent's stupid enough to let their child drink that much of them, they should be charged with neglect.
But don't card people for energy drinks. I've been drinking coffee since I was around 12, but with reasonable enough parents to tell me enough was enough, and a reasonable enough mind to know where my limit is.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 15, 2011)

Energy drinks are water, sugar and caffeine. That's about it. 

I don't pay for it if it has a terrible smell and does not actually give me energy unless I buy a shitload and get carbon poisoning.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 15, 2011)

I think they should regulate what's in them, yes, and have similar warnings to the labels on cigarettes. But banning is a bit silly, people just need to learn to drink them responsibly. People think it's candy and that's really not healthy to drink multiple energy drinks on a regular basis :|



Lastdirewolf said:


> Also: Water is the most _neutral_ thing you can do for your body. It simply replaces what you lose (or bloats you), which is not technically a plus or minus.


 
Yes, and you're supposed to _eat_ things for _nutrition_ :V
You drink water so you won't die.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nylak said:


> I'm a pussy.  I hate coffee.  Too bitter.


 
wat now!?!?

Coffee = win. Energy drinks all have that same horrid taste. Too lazy to tell if you'd rather support them :v


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 15, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> wat now!?!?
> 
> Coffee = win. Energy drinks all have that same horrid taste. Too lazy to tell if you'd rather support them :v


 
Not really. I have barely any sense of taste and smell, but what little I have is sweets and sours - Red Bull, Rock Star, and Monster all have different textures in your mouth, and they all taste different. Not just between each other, but between their own brand (Green, blue, and Ice Monster all taste different).


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 15, 2011)

I get carded for buying NOS (energy drink) ALL the time! most energy drinks here are R16.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 15, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110214/ap_on_he_me/us_med_energy_drinks#mwpphu-container
> 
> IMO, regulating energy drinks is a dumb idea.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more. The problem is not the energy drink/movie/video game or what ever, the problem is the user.




Paul'o'fox said:


> I get carded for buying NOS (energy drink) ALL the time! most energy drinks here are R16.



This too. Kids should not be allowed energy drinks, makes them far too hyper.


----------



## Hir (Feb 15, 2011)

NO

I NEED THEM

AAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 15, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> NO
> 
> I NEED THEM
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAA


 
Personally, I wouldn't give one to a child under the age of 12, because of the high caffeine content and the fact the kid would be more than bouncing off the fucking walls. XD


----------



## BRN (Feb 15, 2011)

What some people don't get is that _everything is bad for you_ without moderation, and so the government fucks the many to 'protect' the few.

Fuck the government. I'mma get a mocha'.

Note: Go to Poundland, 4 'Emerge' for Â£1, scooooreeee~


----------



## Hir (Feb 15, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Personally, I wouldn't give one to a child under the age of 12, because of the high caffeine content and the fact the kid would be more than bouncing off the fucking walls. XD


 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA i once gave one to a seven year old

that was a fun day c:


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 15, 2011)

I dont care for them my self but it just sounds like something else trying to be put under government control. 
I dont they should be regulated at all.  If it does happen I think it will just cause a lot more problems.


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 15, 2011)

SIX said:


> What some people don't get is that _everything is  bad for you_ without moderation, and so the government fucks the many  to 'protect' the few.


 
the government sucks, always has, always will. a fucking monkey could run a country better than our current government.


----------



## Hir (Feb 15, 2011)

yeah guyyyyyys the government suuuuuucks

anarchyyyyyy etc. :]



i'm posting!!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 15, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA i once gave one to a seven year old
> 
> that was a fun day c:



My 3 year old niece wanted some one day, I was like "HELL NO!"


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 15, 2011)

Actually I changed my mind, I think you should have to be 18 to buy them. We still have no idea what the long term damage is of drinking a lot of energy drinks at a young age. After all your brain and body are still developing.


----------



## Hir (Feb 15, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Actually I changed my mind, I think you should have to be 18 to buy them. We still have no idea what the long term damage is of drinking a lot of energy drinks at a young age. After all your brain and body are still developing.



you become me

take that as you will


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 15, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I think you should have to be 18 to buy them


 this is stupid


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 15, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> you become me
> 
> take that as you will


 
I become an elitist metal fan?
D:


----------



## Hir (Feb 15, 2011)

i don't know what it could do to the body

IGNORANCE SAYS BAN IT



greg-the-fox said:


> I become an elitist metal fan?
> D:


 
you also like POST-ROCK

ONO~~~


----------



## Tango (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd rather have coffee. After all, coffee puts hair on your chest and fuzz on your peaches...Or that what my mom used to tell me.


----------



## Hir (Feb 15, 2011)

your mother used to tell you that coffee puts hair on your peaches? yikes.


----------



## Tango (Feb 15, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> your mother used to tell you that coffee puts hair on your peaches? yikes.




You have to look at it in context. All the men on my mom's side of the family were truck drivers.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 15, 2011)

Eh, maybe by age so that 12-year-olds can't guzzle three of them. Isn't the amount of caffeine and who knows what else potentially dangerous when you start drinking multiples? Adults at least should be in control of how much they want, if any at all, or if they want to give it to their dumplings.


----------



## Flatline (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't care about energy drinks. They taste horrible. And they don't really have any effect on me. I only tried a few of them though.
Still, I don't think they should be regulated. Parents shouldn't be lazy fucks and actually do something if they don't want their kid to drink energy drinks.


----------



## Super_Tron (Feb 15, 2011)

Nah, regulation is a dawdle.


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 15, 2011)

it should be that you have to 16 or older to buy energy drinks, because kids any younger than that are stupid and will drink that shit like it's water


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 15, 2011)

If people are getting hurt from abusing heavily caffeinated energy drinks....I fail to see this as a problem to be remedied by government intervention via regulation. This is nature working, weeding out the stupid. Let nature do her job. :v


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2011)

No.

Bad parents will whine to the government about anything these days to compensate for the lack of common sense.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 15, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No.
> 
> Bad parents will whine to the government about anything these days to compensate for the lack of common sense.


 
QQ the drink I bought my child is bad for him if he drinks a full case! I demand government intervention because I cannot do anything! :v


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 15, 2011)

I like my monster the way it is.


----------



## Hir (Feb 15, 2011)

monster tastes like cheap liquefied lollipops


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2011)

They should be regulated but they wont be and all the stupid people will end up in the emergency room freaking out like they're gonna die like that couple that ate too many special brownies and called 911.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 15, 2011)

Tycho said:


> One other thing that bugs me - did everyone all of a sudden become too much of a bunch of pussies to drink coffee?


 

Not everyone is affected by caffiene, you know. I've drank coffee and was still exhausted and never got this energy rush. I've also drank energy drinks and fell right back to sleep.


----------



## Rynn (Feb 15, 2011)

People need to learn about this magic thing called "self control".  I know this is new and groundbreaking, a concept never before discovered by man.  If you stop and think about the fact that you're about to down six monsters containing enough stimulants to kill an ox, you may in fact decide  not drink them like a chain smoker locked in a gas station.  Babysitting people on things like this only create more dependency, and causes grown men and women to need even more babysitting because they never learned to think for themselves.  Having an energy drink now and then isn't going to hurt you, but if you down a twelve pack in two hours and die, it's your own fault.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 15, 2011)

No.
You know that text on the side of the can? It exists for a reason, read it. I don't care if a seven-year-old kid dies of a caffeine OD because he drank too many energy drinks, the responsibility lies with the parents. It's not the energy drink manufacturers fault that today's kids have the same IQ as a jellyfish.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 15, 2011)

Wasn't there a freak-out a year or so ago about a girl who'd brought Jolt gum to school and shared it? From what I remember about that, the school actually gave the girl a week's suspension, because of something about giving the gum to somebody who _might_ have heart problems, and are unaware of it, and killing them. 
What the fuck.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 15, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Wasn't there a freak-out a year or so ago about a girl who'd brought Jolt gum to school and shared it? From what I remember about that, the school actually gave the girl a week's suspension, because of something about giving the gum to somebody who _might_ have heart problems, and are unaware of it, and killing them.
> What the fuck.


 
Yeah, school's are really strict nowadays (mostly because of the same bitchy lazy parents who want energy drinks regulated/banned). 

I could go on forever when it comes to our educational system, but I'm not going to bother, I don't want to steer this thread too off-topic.


----------



## Itakirie (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't care if they're ever banned/regulated. I've never drank one, not straight up in its liquid form anyway. I used to get them as slushys from the local convenience store though, best damn slushys I ever had.


----------



## wheelieotter (Feb 15, 2011)

Personally, I don't care for the taste, but to each his own. If you drink enough of them to make you sick, it's your own damn fault, and it's not the government's responsibility to stop you. 
Now if anybody tries to take away _my_ coffee, there'll be hell to pay!


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 15, 2011)

Then there are the morons like me who know the horrible shit they're consuming, but don't care.

Bah, we all have to die someday.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 15, 2011)

Monster is what kept me awake during school today.  I kind of need it to stay awake.  :V


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 15, 2011)

Monster used to make a sort of tea, but it didn't take very well, because the cream they added separated. So I could find it all through high school for 50 cents a can. That shit got me through painting a 32' long mural, my senior year.


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 16, 2011)

Rynn said:


> People need to learn about this magic thing called "self control".  I know this is new and groundbreaking, a concept never before discovered by man.  If you stop and think about the fact that you're about to down six monsters containing enough stimulants to kill an ox, you may in fact decide  not drink them like a chain smoker locked in a gas station.  Babysitting people on things like this only create more dependency, and causes grown men and women to need even more babysitting because they never learned to think for themselves.  Having an energy drink now and then isn't going to hurt you, but if you down a twelve pack in two hours and die, it's your own fault.


 


Smugmeister said:


> No.
> You know that text on the side of the can? It exists for a reason, read it. I don't care if a seven-year-old kid dies of a caffeine OD because he drank too many energy drinks, the responsibility lies with the parents. It's not the energy drink manufacturers fault that today's kids have the same IQ as a jellyfish.


 
Well considering parents and most kids are stupid, they will never have self control, so it's gonna take a government-flavored can of "Stop being a complete fucking moron" to realize this.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 16, 2011)

Energy drinks are bad, I prefer a FUCKING lovely cup of coffee. (I'm a coffee fag)


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 16, 2011)

I was a badass and just slept through my classes in high school.

Also that stuff is gross, but it's no one's business what you do to yourself anyway so...


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 16, 2011)

I think everything furries do in particular should be regulated.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 16, 2011)

Energy drinks are nothing but overly sugarfilled water (at least in my opinion they taste too sweet)which of course has some caffeine etc.. regulating something that lame/ineffective sounds hilarious
when i get tired i get a cup of coffee and that's it.
I absolutely love black coffee.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 16, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> Energy drinks are nothing but overly sugarfilled water (at least in my opinion they taste too sweet)which of course has some caffeine etc.. regulating something that lame/ineffective sounds hilarious
> when i get tired i get a cup of coffee and that's it.
> I absolutely love black coffee.



An energy drink has more than a little caffeine in it.

The cans carry a warning on then recommending young children and pregnant women NOT to drink energy drinks.

Try reading the label on a can before saying they have just a "little" caffeine in them.



MaverickCowboy said:


> I think everything furries do in particular should be regulated.



Dude, since when the feck has drinking energy drinks been just a "furry thing"?


----------



## cad (Feb 16, 2011)

Energy drinks taste fucking awful and are way too fucking expensive. If someone dies from drinking that shit, well, it's his/her goddamn fault.


----------



## Hir (Feb 16, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Energy drinks taste fucking awful and are way too fucking expensive. If someone dies from drinking that shit, well, it's his/her goddamn fault.


 
so much angst in your voice over energy drinks

relax :c


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 16, 2011)

Kreevox said:


> Well considering parents and most kids are stupid, they will never have self control, so it's gonna take a government-flavored can of "Stop being a complete fucking moron" to realize this.


 
I'm not sure that it would be enough.
We recently got an age limit here [Sweden] which states you have to be either 15-18 years old to buy energy drinks. It may stop a few, but hell, parents can still buy it for their kids. Just like snus, cigarettes and chewing tobacco. 

Trying to make something foolproof is useless, since there's always a bigger idiot around the corner, sadly.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 16, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Energy drinks taste fucking awful and are way too fucking expensive. If someone dies from drinking that shit, well, it's his/her goddamn fault.


 
Ragemuch?


----------



## cad (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't mean to sound that angry. :/


----------



## Tycho (Feb 17, 2011)

Smugmeister said:


> Trying to make something foolproof is useless, since there's always a bigger idiot around the corner, sadly.


 
Give the world a more foolproof item and the world will give you a bigger fool.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 17, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Give the world a more foolproof item and the world will give you a bigger fool.



I've seen people get confused over something that is really self explanatory.


----------



## Olaunn (Feb 18, 2011)

If they regulate my Monster Lo-carb, there will be murder! I'm a trucker, so step the hell away from my mandatory go-juice!


----------



## Blutide (Feb 18, 2011)

I think they should be regulated if there is alcohol in them, other than that they are no more harm than coffee or black tea.


Just because I have seen some horror stories in Philadelphia recently about them...But in a broad view I don't care.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 18, 2011)

InsaneNight said:


> I think they should be regulated if there is alcohol in them, other than that they are no more harm than coffee or black tea.
> 
> 
> Just because I have seen some horror stories in Philadelphia recently about them...But in a broad view I don't care.



Apart from the fact energy drinks have a hell of alot more sugar and caffeine in them. Or did you forget that part?


----------



## Blutide (Feb 18, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Apart from the fact energy drinks have a hell of alot more sugar and caffeine in them. Or did you forget that part?


 
Well, to be honest the people I see at work that have them, sort of need them. They don't have much time for sleep....I think they always look so tired. ( I know not really a good thing to take that stuff but you know....what can you do? )

I say they should try strong black teas, but le sigh. I did forget that they do have high amounts of sugar, I thought it just had tons of caffeine?


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 18, 2011)

*shrug*

Most energy drinks couldn't really kill you. I've had 3 monsters and 6 cans of cola in a day. I'm not sure how I ever slept again, but I survived the incident, so hey. 

In order to kill yourself with them, you'd have to drink... well... enough that you'd pretty much have to be trying to kill yourself. If people don't get that it's a bad idea to empty scores of 5 hour energies into a 2 liter bottle and chug them, then I'd just as soon call it evolution and leave it at that. 

Now the super-concentrated ones that can kill you if you drink 2 cans in a sitting? 

...Yeah that should have some limits. They're just a bad idea. 

"You must be this stupid to try this drink."


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 18, 2011)

InsaneNight said:


> Well, to be honest the people I see at work that have them, sort of need them. They don't have much time for sleep....I think they always look so tired. ( I know not really a good thing to take that stuff but you know....what can you do? )
> 
> I say they should try strong black teas, but le sigh. I did forget that they do have high amounts of sugar, I thought it just had tons of caffeine?



Not sure of what the volume of sugar is in each can, but I do know they have 32mgs  of caffeine per 100ml of drink. Which is high. Not sure what a cup of black coffee would have.


----------



## BRN (Feb 18, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Not sure of what the volume of sugar is in each can, but I do know they have 32mgs  of caffeine per 100ml of drink. Which is high. Not sure what a cup of black coffee would have.


 
Less.

I've seen 'Shot'-sized energy drinks containing up to %240 of daily caffiene recommended allowance. They come with health warnings.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 19, 2011)

SIX said:


> Less.
> 
> I've seen 'Shot'-sized energy drinks containing up to %240 of daily caffiene recommended allowance. They come with health warnings.


 
Yikes...


----------



## jeff (Feb 19, 2011)

Tycho said:


> One other thing that bugs me - did everyone all of a sudden become too much of a bunch of pussies to drink coffee?


 
what are you talking about


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 19, 2011)

SIX said:


> Less.
> 
> I've seen 'Shot'-sized energy drinks containing up to %240 of daily caffiene recommended allowance. They come with health warnings.


 
I red the label on a relentless shot and a monster shot. those little shot bottles contain the exact same amount of caffeine as the big 500ml cans.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 19, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I red the label on a relentless shot and a monster shot. those little shot bottles contain the exact same amount of caffeine as the big 500ml cans.


 Well, duh. That's the idea. It's for those who want the "energy" without the bullshit candy-water.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 19, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Well, duh. That's the idea. It's for those who want the "energy" without the bullshit candy-water.



Naa, I never knew that. Really? :v


I had a monster one once, never having one again.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 19, 2011)

Monster is fucking gross. Just saying. Like drinking syrup.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 19, 2011)

I like the mocha coffee that Rockstar makes. Seriously tastes nothing like an energy drink, just a good cold mocha.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 19, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Monster is fucking gross. Just saying. Like drinking syrup.



That is the other reason I don't drink it.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 19, 2011)

Five hour energy I hate it, it's bitter as hell. They shouldn't have to regulated energy drinks because it will just cause an uproar of angry people who purchase the product.

If they decide to regulate it I'll ask for a raise at my job because don't rely on me to stay awake through half of the day. I NEED MY MONSTER!


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 19, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> Five hour energy I hate it, it's bitter as hell. They shouldn't have to regulated energy drinks because it will just cause an uproar of angry people who purchase the product.
> 
> If they decide to regulate it I'll ask for a raise at my job because don't rely on me to stay awake through half of the day. I NEED MY MONSTER!


 
You probly drank the ass (pomegranate) variety, the grape, however, is fuckin' tasty, good way to start the opening shift


----------



## Riavis (Feb 19, 2011)

I couldn't live without my Amp. Most nights I don't want to sleep, and Amp + caffeine pills have conditioned me to live on 0-3 hours of sleep per night.

Now some places card you and you have to be 16+ in order to purchase energy drinks. I'd be willing to do something similar to that.


----------



## Dizro (Feb 20, 2011)

I stopped drinking them long ago. Now I'm still just as lazy and do just as little as I did when I drank energy drinks.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 20, 2011)

They shouldn't regulate it, even though I don't drink, doesn't mean others won't grab a can.


----------

